# Is this smoker is good to buy?



## RobRobhere (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys
My first post here, I need help with choosing a smoker.

The plan is to start smoking this year, but budget is very very low, i have found the one smoker looking like landmann tennesse 300 (link below) and I would like to know what U think about that.

I would like to start with sumthin cheap and if i will into it, maybe build something nice myself since i have some tools and place to do it.

https://m.olx.pl/oferta/duzy-grill-z-wedzarka-CID628-IDuW09D.html?position=5&page=6

I dont have money for something better this time and this one is the best price/quality(i think) right now. Smoker is almost new, grill used max3-5 times, and firebox brand new.

Tell me what your thoughts.


Btw, sorry for my bad english.


----------



## BKING! (Jun 29, 2018)

For a first smoker I’d start with something easy. If you get that it may just lead to frustration and you quitting smoking meats. I’d go for a Weber Smokey Mountain (charcoal), masterbuilt electric smoker, or a propane smoker to get hooked first. I believe all the ones I listed can be had for $300 or less.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Check around many stores will have great 4th sales. It doesn't take high price grills or smokers to do quality smoking.

Warren


----------



## RobRobhere (Jun 29, 2018)

This one i posted is for like $150, grill size is 80x40cm, about 2mm sheet. In poland smokers are not so popular, so that one is the best price quality smoker second hand at the moment and in the other hand there is not much more nice smokers on the site.

I think maybe electric would be nice for start, but Im not scary about start with wood, the harder way. Watching alots of youtube, reading articles, tutorials so I think it wont be the problem, maybe i will burn some ribs but i think its for me :)

Or maybe Im wrong and smoking like that is god level and begginer shouldsnot start with that ?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Didn't realize you were not from the USA. Hey we all started somewhere.

Warren


----------



## RobRobhere (Jun 29, 2018)

Hmm, so You suggest this linked smoker is not worth a money? :(


I checked some electric models, but nothing worth attention with my budget and no used ones


----------



## BKING! (Jun 29, 2018)

RobRobhere said:


> Hmm, so You suggest this linked smoker is not worth a money? :(
> 
> 
> I checked some electric models, but nothing worth attention with my budget and no used ones



Any charcoal smokers where you live?


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 29, 2018)

RobRobhere said:


> Hi guys
> My first post here, I need help with choosing a smoker.
> 
> The plan is to start smoking this year, but budget is very very low, i have found the one smoker looking like landmann tennesse 300 (link below) and I would like to know what U think about that.
> ...



I think you should go for it.  First time you don't want to break the bank in case you don't like it.  You will get the full experience with that one since it's a stick burner.  My only suggestion is to make sure you get a 2 in 1 thermometer so you can probe the meat and put one on the grate b/c that thermometer on top is going to be off a good amount.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Not what I was saying go for what suits your budget. Yes we have charcoal smokers here.

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 29, 2018)

Check out this store. Your in Poland?

https://m.leroymerlin.pl/relaks-w-o...-weglowa-63l-330110-biowin,p391646,l1936.html












I would suggest the biggest kettle like Weber that you can get. They work great for smoking and grilling.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jun 29, 2018)

You mentioned having tools. Build a UDS or ugly drum smoker. I've had 2 and they were great.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 29, 2018)

Yup the Weber type is universal. 

Warren


----------



## red farr (Jun 29, 2018)

....read  this...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-fire-management.276835/

Red


----------



## RobRobhere (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for help, You are rly great.
Now Im not sure about this smoker from 1st post and see You are not up for it too. Imo quality is very low.

I think about kettle style since its universal and is very cheap, but I aim for smoking, I have charcoal grill and gas grill, so I need a thing to make bbq. I want to make ribs and pulled pork mostly at the beginning, so... If You recommend kettle I will go for it


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 30, 2018)

I've been smoking on WSM's and Kettles since 1989.    And there's a trend among dedicated Weber fans to get the 26" Kettle with a SlowNSear.    There's many on this forum ....

https://tvwbb.com/

..........   who have sold their 22" WSM and now smoke entirely on the 26" Kettle.    The extra 4" over the standard 22" Kettle provides a lot of room for indirect smoking of anything including brisket.

I smoke both spare rib and baby back rib on my 22" Kettle by just piling a chimney of coals to one side and there's still room for two racks of baby backs and  one rack of spares.

Steven Raichlen has many recipes for baby backs on the 22 Kettle,  like this one,  which I really enjoy

https://barbecuebible.com/recipe/first-timers-ribs/

Only I don't put coals on both sides of the cooking grill,  as I said,  I only stack on one side using the " rails " Weber sells as an accessory for about $7.   And those who've bought the SlowNSear swear by the thing.   I haven't found the need to spend the money, but its extremely popular.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jun 30, 2018)

Save your money and build if you plan on eventually going that way. Resources are best used for the result you want. That land man unit is shit!


----------



## laughingpanther (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm getting good results with a Kingsford Sierra. It sells for $159.99 here


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 3, 2018)

After more thought on my post above,  no matter what smoker they decide on, I think everybody should lalso have a Kettle.   No matter if they've got the most expensive smoker made,  there's always a use for the old Kettle.    

If you've watched the BBQ Pitmasters TV show,  these competition teams always have a Kettle somewhere close.

Its probably the most versatile grill/smoker ,  that there is.


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for more replies. Finally I bought posted before kettle (thanks Ring R Us). It has 60 cm so its propably 22'' one, Im prty happy You recomend me it. 

This weekend I will burn the grill and do a little grillin to check how it works, and next weekend I start my holiday so I will smoke a lot of ribs :)))

Thanks

Robert


----------

